# Visual Age for Java



## Gast (2. Jan 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache ein Schulprojekt und bräuchte für die Appleterstellung das Visual Age for Java. Das Programm gibt es ja eigentlich nicht mehr(wird euch bestimmt bekannt sein). Ich habe Unterlagen, wo dieses Programm anhand von einigen Beispielen recht gut erklärt ist. Da ich auch noch nicht allzuviel mit Java zu tun gehabt habe würde ich gerne dieses Programm benutzen.

Ich habe auf einigen Internetseiten Links zu IBM bekommen, wo man dieses Programm als freie Version downloaden könne. Leider funktionieren diese Links nicht mehr und auch über die Suche auf der IBM Homepage und über die Hotline ist nichts zu machen.

Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch noch dieses Programm in der Entry Edition (freie Version) oder nen funktionieren Link wo ich das Visual Age for Java herbekomme. Oder vielleicht eine einfache Programmalternative.

Ich wäre Euch sehr dankbar!

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Jan 2006)

*verschoben*

Visual Age for Java ist nicht mehr verfügbar.
Alternativen gibts genug. Schau dazu mal hier im IDEs und Tools-Bereich, oder benutze die Forumsuche.

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=11
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=15089


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Jan 2006)

könnte sein dass ich das Ding noch irgendwo auf CD habe, aber es lohnt sich überhaupt nicht mit der Leiche anzufangen zu lernen

vor allem weil das bei Java 1.2 oder 1.3 stehen geblieben ist


----------



## martin12 (3. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

@Bleiglanz:

Hab dir ne PN geschickt.

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------

